# Springboard feet for kangaroo fursuit???



## paroapockinroo (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay so i had this crazy idea.  I am all about the realism of the animal, and i am considering making a fursuit of my char, a Paroapockinroo (which is a kangaroo, lorikeet, porcupine hybird).  She has a kangaroo body, so, kangaroo legs and feet.  Because of the structure of a kangaroo's legs, they are incapable of walking in the normal fashion of most other animals.  Obviously, if I spent all day hopping in my fursuit i would get very tired.  Also, not only that, but it would be difficult to do so because i would have to move off of my heels.  With a longer foot, you cannot move off of the ball of your foot like normal otherwise the extended part would drag and...i've done it before, it's hard XD  anyway, I had this crazy idea and i was wondering if you people had any input or maybe would think it would work:

Springboard feet.

If you look a springboard, the plastic part that you jump off of is curving towards the ground, and the springs are under the front of the board.  What if i somehow made something where the plastic springboard part was curving upwards, opposite of the gymnastic ones, and had the springs right where my foot was, so that I could propel off of the with ease and make it much easier to A) have support and B) get the more realistic actual motion like a kangaroo.  Also, the fursuit foot would be over top of the springboard (obviously XD )  Anyone have input, ideas, or simply think this would work?? Thanks~


----------



## Nocturnal (Apr 1, 2012)

Do u mean something like this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OdqRf8YsWw&feature=related


----------



## Viridis (Apr 1, 2012)

You would have to get the center of gravity right.  I'm assuming that with a spring board, you would have the same contact with the ground as a normal shoe, but it might be about a foot or more in front of where you usually stand.  You might have to hide some ballast in the front portion of the suit, or always lean forward at a sharp angle; I recommend the ballast option.

So to answer your question; yes I think it would work, but prepare for a few headaches along the way.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay thanks XD


----------



## paroapockinroo (Apr 1, 2012)

No, more like something that goes underneath the foot.  Those would be good for something that had digitigrade legs, but kangaroos have plantigrade legs


----------



## Nocturnal (Apr 1, 2012)

ok... i guess i misunderstood ^^
and they'd make u really tall! but i bet they are great to jump around with, and superfun ^^


----------



## paroapockinroo (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha yeah thanks ^.^


----------



## paroapockinroo (Apr 1, 2012)

do you suppose it would look weird if i made part of the foot so that there was foam behind my actual heel, that way half (or so) of the foot could be there and the other half in front (also with foam) so that my actual foot would still be in the center...?


----------



## Dragoxicon (Apr 2, 2012)

So...something like these?
http://www.amazon.com/Hart-Toys-10300-P-Purple-Shoes/dp/B00007BKUO


----------



## paroapockinroo (Apr 3, 2012)

Hahaha I remember commercials for those~ XD maybe something more like these, if only they could work underneath the foot, rather than up the leg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OdqRf8YsWw&feature=related


----------



## mirepoix (Apr 6, 2012)

You're going to combine (I assume) a fursuit head with limited visibility with a homemade spring leg system?  All I can picture is accidentally kicking people and knocking over kids, or ticking off hotel staff at a convention by scratching the floors.  Sorry, dude, but I don't think you're onto a viable idea here.

Also, real talk, Moon Shoes were the biggest letdown of my childhood.


----------



## Dragoxicon (Apr 7, 2012)

Have another idea:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-CHI...968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bafd53f8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAG...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231bd10474

The plus, is that it doesn't look like a tetanus death trap.

This guy looks like he's got the right idea: http://cockeyed.com/incredible/shoes/shoes.html


----------



## paroapockinroo (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool thanks! Maybe i'll try something like that


----------

